# Epic band intro help



## 5656130 (Mar 12, 2011)

so im just wondering how would i go about making an epic band intro for my drone band id like something dark and atmospheric if you get what i mean could i use my reaper recording software to do something like insert the track in there and play it because im going to be using somthing like that to play a bass drops


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 12, 2011)

If you also want to do sub-drops you should get something like a roland SPD-S that you can program with your intro, bass drops and any other samples on the other pads, as well as a kick trigger too if needed.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 13, 2011)

5656130 said:


> so im just wondering how would i go about making an epic band intro for my drone band id like something dark and atmospheric if you get what i mean could i use my reaper recording software to do something like insert the track in there and play it because im going to be using somthing like that to play a bass drops



To be 100% honest; Your post is borderline illegible. I'd help you out, if I knew what the question was.


----------



## rotebass (Mar 13, 2011)

+5

million


----------



## ire_works (Mar 27, 2011)

Done.


----------

